# [Help Request] Screen mirror/ cast with Sony Bravia 40CX520



## lywyre (Oct 22, 2016)

I am trying to cast/ mirror from my mobile to 40cx520 Sony Bravia tv. This TV did not have inbuilt WiFi, I am using Sony WiFi dongle for the same. I have paired my mobile with the TV. 

I tried some YouTube videos. But I cannot find the screen mirroring option in the input options of the TV.

Now how can I throw my mobile content to TV? Any help is appreciated


----------



## Minion (Oct 22, 2016)

lywyre said:


> I am trying to cast/ mirror from my mobile to 40cx520 Sony Bravia tv. This TV did not have inbuilt WiFi, I am using Sony WiFi dongle for the same. I have paired my mobile with the TV.
> 
> I tried some YouTube videos. But I cannot find the screen mirroring option in the input options of the TV.
> 
> Now how can I throw my mobile content to TV? Any help is appreciated



You need software in your phone to mirror. wondershare player,divx player for android supports screen mirroring.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 22, 2016)

Minion said:


> You need software in your phone to mirror. wondershare player,divx player for android supports screen mirroring.



No luck with that. 
I have done this with my older defy+ with the same TV. It ran cyanogen KitKat.
Now I am trying with my Moto e2(4g).

Wondershare however got to list the TV in the cat options. Not even that with DivX player for Android. Will keep looking.


----------



## Minion (Oct 23, 2016)

I don't have a smart TV so i can't help.


----------

